# Lets see your led light set up.



## STREETGLIDE (Aug 20, 2009)

I just bought the whelen responder lin6 and wow that thing is bright.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

heres mine
whelen LED liberty lightbar 14 head 12 amber 2 red and takedowns/alleys
adding 2 tir6 to the grille and 2 tir3 next to the rear license plate this weekend








truck also has 6/90 whelen hideaway kit


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

You're running red in MA?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

SafetyLighting;969199 said:


> You're running red in MA?


yes 2 in the back.. town requires it so i do it havent had a problem yet


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

If the town requires it, they should be issuing a red light permit, because other than that it's a finable offense. Not trying to bust your chops, just don't want you to be surprised if a statie tickets you


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

SafetyLighting;969222 said:


> If the town requires it, they should be issuing a red light permit, because other than that it's a finable offense. Not trying to bust your chops, just don't want you to be surprised if a statie tickets you


yea i hear what youre saying.. ill probably only run them in there for the winter and then change them back to amber for the rest of the year. i also agree if they want them they should give us a permit..


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeah, Mass Staties have no sense of humour, LOLOL.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

ColliganLands;969206 said:


> yes 2 in the back.. town requires it so i do it havent had a problem yet


whats the reason for requirments for the to red leds ?? ... i noticed a few plow trucks in michigan that ran them last season ..


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

i was under the impression you could have whatever color you want to the rear? if you have hideaway strobes in your tail lights they flash red, so having red to the rear of a lightbar wouldnt be any different?


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Even the hide-aways are borderline. Mass General Laws prohibit any flashing, rotating or oscillating red or blue lights without a permit. Trust me on this, I've spent a long time dealing with LEO's, it isn't worth the aggrivation of having red lights.


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

*lights*

Code3 defender lightbar


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

my truck with a Loaded Liberty 









New Image Landscape 
L31 on the Head Board,Lin3 in the grill and on the bumber,Tir6 and Lin3on the back and all whelen Marker Lamps on the Body 
and Scott the Boss 












my friends f250 L11


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

North East Landscape L31 on the Head board Whelen LEDS all the way around


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

Lenz


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Here's what we have:

2008 Dodge: Whelen justice towmans lightbar, linz6 front grille, lin4 rear corners


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

2002 GMC: Whelen justice towmans lightbar, linz6 rear corners, lin4 front grille


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

2008 Ford: Whelen mini-justice, lin3 front grille, lin3 rear corners



















Kubota tractor: 4 lin4 mounted on ROPS


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey Ryan, haven't seen you around in a while. Glad to see that your business is growing! Come a long way from the Chevy 2500/Western!

Oh, I saw your birthday was the other day, Happy Birthday man!


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Thanks John!

Still around, just don't post all that often.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone know what brand this LED light bar is? http://maine.craigslist.org/pts/1546676447.html


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

https://speedtechlights1.reachlocal.net/product_detail.php?catid=4&id=59

STL Raptor? I'm just guessing.

For 25$ more you could have a Mini-Pinnacle!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

GLS;970657 said:


> 2002 GMC: Whelen justice towmans lightbar, linz6 rear corners, lin4 front grille


Damm cool truck,how about a side view?


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Nice undies Tuna.  LOL


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Thanks, here you go


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

i have some round led marker and STT LEDs here that would like nice on that flat bed


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

SafetyLighting;969889 said:


> Even the hide-aways are borderline. Mass General Laws prohibit any flashing, rotating or oscillating red or blue lights without a permit. Trust me on this, I've spent a long time dealing with LEO's, it isn't worth the aggrivation of having red lights.


To be spacific, MGL Ch. 90 s. 7E 
$300 fine 1st offence

540 CMR 22.05 also requires a permit for amber lights unless you are registered commercialy and have your truck lettererd.

Clear hide aways are also a No-No 



SafetyLighting;969228 said:


> Yeah, Mass Staties have no sense of humour, LOLOL.


Not just MSP.....


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

USMCMP5811;972732 said:


> To be spacific, MGL Ch. 90 s. 7E
> $300 fine 1st offence
> 
> 540 CMR 22.05 also requires a permit for amber lights unless you are registered commercialy and have your truck lettererd.
> ...


Im in a unique situation with my vehicle, and the only time I have ever had my chops busted was by _some_ members of the MSP.

I see you are an MP, are you also a local LEO?


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

*Flat bed*



GLS;971928 said:


> Thanks, here you go


very nice truck I really like that bed did you build that or where can I find that style? got a link?

what size is that bed? what was the cost if you dont mind me asking


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

It is a custom made flatbed by alum-line. This is their website: http://www.alumline.com/

The bed is 7' long I believe (truck was a shortbed), has HD aluminum tongue/groove flooring, rugby hoist (it dumps), 2 underbody boxes, HD headache rack. After all options, installation, and tax it came out to around $8k.

The dodge was also custom built for us by alum-line and also ran around $8k with hoist, fold-down sides, etc.

If you call the company, you can tell them what you want, and they'll give you a quote.


----------



## FD39901 (May 31, 2009)

Here is a video of my truck.Four TIR3's in the grill and a slim lighter.Working on installing a led traffic advisor in rear window.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

http://maine.craigslist.org/pts/1546676447.html Could anyone tell me were to find a video of all 10 patterns for this light? Also how do I choose a pattern?


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know who makes that and there isn't any warranty mentioned in the ad. You can get a MiniPinnacle for $225 shipped, and it has a 5 year warranty!


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Not to drag the thread any further off topic, but I think that's a "Vanguard." I've seen them on various sites for $250-300. This video compares a full-size Vanguard (Chinese-made) to a Whelen. I didn't count the patterns. I don't know if the "2 button control switch" mentioned in the CL ad is on the lighter plug, or on the bar itself.

I'd spend the additional $30 and get the Pinnacle, with the momentary switch for changing the patterns (*28*!) built into the lighter plug, "swivel" magnets, and the 5-year guarantee.
Dang, I'm starting to wish I'd gotten one of those for my truck, but then I'd have missed all the fun of rebuilding my Star strobe bar.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Here's mine on my 06

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=85583


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)




----------

